# Partitionner son disque dur externe



## anomia (22 Août 2008)

Hello,

Suite à l'achat d'un dd externe de 500go, j'aimerais dédier une partition à time machine et une autre au partage de fichier mac <> windows. J'ai donc déjà réalisé une partition en HFS+ pour time machine et j'aimerais du coup formater la partie restante en FAT32. 
Je dispose de drive genius et le logiciel me propose unquement du HFS+ ou du UNIX-UFS. Pareil pour l'utilitaire de disque. Comment faire ? merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Ben si, tu peux formater en FAT32 avec l'utilitaire de disque. Je ne saisis pas le problème là.
Faut choisir le format MS-DOS.


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2008)

sur Utilitaire disque le format FAT32 s'appelle MS-Dos je crois


----------



## anomia (22 Août 2008)

Ben je dois être miro
Dans l'utilitaire de disque, dans la partie "Partitionner", j'ai le choix entre :
- Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
- Mac OS étendu
- Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé)
- Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse)
- Espace libre
 pas de trace de FAT32


----------



## anomia (22 Août 2008)

Je précise que mon disque dur est pour l'instant en 2 partitions, toutes deux en HFS+.
Serait-il impossible de passer une partition en FAT32 sans devoir reformater TOUT le disque en FAT32 ?
Effectivement, dans utilitaire de disque :
si je sélectionne l'icône de la totalité de mon disque : je peux effacer mon disque et le formater en FAT32
si je sélectionne une de deux partitions, le FAT32 ne m'est pas proposé.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Essaie "effacer" avant.


----------



## anomia (22 Août 2008)

Oui c'est ce que je disais, je vais d'abord devoir tout effacer pour passer une partition en FAT. C'est parti pour le jeu des sauvegardes


----------



## anomia (27 Août 2008)

Décidément, j'ai vraiment le plus grand mal à aboutir&#8230;
J'ai aujourd'hui effacé totalement mon disque dur externe et l'ai reformaté en MS-DOS FAT-32&#8230;
Lorsque, dans l'utilitaire de disque, je veux créer une nouvelle partition, j'ai ce message d'erreur :

"La partition a échoué. Erreur*:

Un support de redimensionnement de système de fichiers est requis, tel que HFS+ à journalisation activée."

Je commence à croire qu'il n'est pas possible de formater sur un même disque une partition en FAT32 et l'autre en HFS+&#8230; quelqu'un a une issu à ce problème ?


----------



## anomia (28 Août 2008)

Personne n'aurait une petite idée ?
J'ai parcouru plusieurs postes et je comprends pas pourquoi je ne parviens pas à mes fins


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2008)

Bizarre... si ton disque est partitionné en 2 parties et que tu sélectionnes l'une des 2 pour l'effacer, normalement, tu as accès à différents formats dont MS-DOS (FAT)


----------



## anomia (29 Août 2008)

Bon, ben je crois que je vais abandonner, c'est dingue quand même de pas trouver de solutions.
Je n'arrive pas à partitionner ce disque lorsqu'il est formaté en fat32.
Lorsqu'il est formaté en mac os journalisé et partitionné en 2 parties, l'utilitaire de disque ne me propose pas de'effacer une partition en fat32 :


----------



## Al_Copett (29 Août 2008)

Si Léopard ne propose pas le formatage de cette partition en FAT32, c'est qu'il y a une condition de verrouillage pour assurer la stabilité du système.

Peut-être cette partition est utilisée par Time Machine par exemple ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2008)

Dans la colonne de gauche, quand tu choisis le disque 465,8 Go IOMEGA (pas l'une de ses partitions), quel est le schéma de partition indiqué?
Chez moi il s'agit de "Table de partition GUID" (pour être bootable sur un Mac INTEL)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2008)

Il n'y a que deux façons de partitionner en FAT (12, 16 ou 32, c'est utilitaire de disque qui choisit en fonction de la taille du media à formater) :

1) Partition unique : il faut sélectionner le disque et non le volume pour que l'option soit accessible, sauf si le disque est déjà en FAT32.

2) Partitions multiples de formats différents : Là ça se passe en deux temps dans l'onglet "Partitionner" :

- a) dans "Options", choisir le bon schéma de partition à utiliser :




- b) Tu peux alors avoir, pour chaque partition le choix de tous les formats :




EDIT : A noter que Table de partition GUID marche aussi, seule la carte de partition Apple (celle pour booter un Mac PPC) ne permet pas de panacher partitions Mac et partitions FAT.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2008)

POur info, mon disque a été formatté en utilisant le Tableau de partition GUID (comme je le disais, j'ai fait ce choix pour pouvoir booter mon Mac INTEL sur ce disque).

Avec ce schéma, j'ai la possibilité de formatter l'une des partition en FAT32


----------



## anomia (29 Août 2008)

@ remy :

"Dans la colonne de gauche, quand tu choisis le disque 465,8 Go IOMEGA (pas l'une de ses partitions), quel est le schéma de partition indiqué?
Chez moi il s'agit de "Table de partition GUID" (pour être bootable sur un Mac INTEL)"

carte de partition apple


----------



## anomia (29 Août 2008)

çA Y EST !!!
j'ai réussi, il fallait simplement, dans l'onglet partitionner, choisir "2 partitions" pour libérer le bouton "options" qui restait grisé chez moi merci beaucoup 
J'ai choisi le tableau de partition GUID. ça marche avec TIME MACHINE ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2008)

oui tableau de partition GUID fonctionne avec TimeMachine!


----------

